# Feeding issues - help needed!



## Bcs55 (Oct 11, 2012)

my just turned 2 year olds are finicky eaters. We have tried wet & soft, hard & dry and at first they love it but within a few days don't seem interested. We have tried leaving it out all day for them to graze and picking it up after an hour but nothing seems to help. Plus, when they eat later we have pee & poop in their crates over night. Any suggestions? Type of food, schedule?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Molly has been a picky eater since I got her. I was so worried at first and tried many different brands and kinds of food - dry, canned and raw. She would also eat the new food for a couple days and then turn her nose up at it. I came to the conclusion that she will eat if she is hungry, and after all of that she is back on the food that the breeder started her off with. Just set reasonable meal times and pick the food up after dinner so they are not eating so late as to soil their crates during the night.


----------

